# What y'all gonna be bumpin on the way to the honey hole Saturday?



## ThunderRoad (Nov 13, 2012)

Mom got me a $25 itunes gift card so I loaded up the ipod nano with some new Justin Beaver, kids bop, and Smashmouth...should get me and the swamp rats ready to go!


----------



## Town2Small (Nov 13, 2012)

2 a.m logic fowl life. Or some killswitch engage or five finger death punch


----------



## clent586 (Nov 13, 2012)

Abba or The Carpenters.


----------



## ThunderRoad (Nov 13, 2012)

clent586 said:


> Abba or The Carpenters.



Nice! Hey can you make me a cassette tape? I love me some carp on the way to my duck hole!


----------



## ThunderRoad (Nov 13, 2012)

Town2Small said:


> five finger death punch



Mom wont let me buy devil music...


----------



## clent586 (Nov 13, 2012)

ThunderRoad said:


> Nice! Hey can you make me a cassette tape? I love me some carp on the way to my duck hole!



I will have to rig up the 8-track to a microphone first. What the hey......I will just listen to some Pantera: Mouth For War or Revolution is my name.


----------



## ngaduck (Nov 13, 2012)

Thunder, that's a lovely picture of Clent you have for your avatar.


----------



## ThunderRoad (Nov 13, 2012)

ngaduck said:


> Thunder, that's a lovely picture of Clent you have for your avatar.



Brah. Theres only one Chadwick Belding. 


Come at me bro.


----------



## Headsortails (Nov 13, 2012)

Nothing. I always tune duck calls, review commands with my retriever and remind my partner wher and when to shoot.


----------



## clent586 (Nov 13, 2012)

ThunderRoad said:


> Brah. Theres only one Chadwick Belding.
> 
> 
> Come at me bro.



Thank God there is only one Chad Belding......


----------



## LipRip'r (Nov 13, 2012)

ngaduck said:


> Thunder, that's a lovely picture of Clent you have for your avatar.



I concur!    Simply Lovely


Oh, and Metallica - Enter Sandman Intro that last mile always!


----------



## The Fever (Nov 13, 2012)

backstreet boys and nsync.....duhhhh


----------



## Folsom (Nov 13, 2012)

clent586 said:


> Thank God there is only one Choad Belding......





Fixed it for ya clent!


----------



## clent586 (Nov 13, 2012)

Folsom said:


> Fixed it for ya clent!



Thanks


----------



## ThunderRoad (Nov 13, 2012)

Look, I just posted this because I love music and I wanted to see what my buddies listen to! I dont need yall putting down one of my idols in the sport...


----------



## TailCrackin (Nov 13, 2012)

The Judds..."Turn it Loose"...on repeat.


----------



## injun joe (Nov 13, 2012)

clent586 said:


> Abba or The Carpenters.



If Momma Cass had of given Karen Carpenter that ham sammich, they'd both be alive today.


----------



## clent586 (Nov 13, 2012)

injun joe said:


> If Momma Cass had of given Karen Carpenter that ham sammich, they'd both be alive today.



The most honest post so far!


----------



## nickf11 (Nov 13, 2012)

ThunderRoad said:


> Chad is like Obama. He has done so much good for the common folk and gets no love for it.


----------



## drdarby45 (Nov 13, 2012)

Probably some Skynyrd Free Bird


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 13, 2012)

John Denver. Thank God I'm A Country Boy.


----------



## Blue Petes (Nov 14, 2012)

Def. some edm on bpm. Prob x2 also on the killswitch engage!


----------



## Gaducker (Nov 14, 2012)

ThunderRoad said:


> Mom got me a $25 itunes gift card so I loaded up the ipod nano with some new Justin Beaver, kids bop, and Smashmouth...should get me and the swamp rats ready to go! [/QUO
> 
> come on now.
> 
> ...


----------



## ThunderRoad (Nov 14, 2012)

Gaducker said:


> ThunderRoad said:
> 
> 
> > Mom got me a $25 itunes gift card so I loaded up the ipod nano with some new Justin Beaver, kids bop, and Smashmouth...should get me and the swamp rats ready to go!.
> ...



When you play kids bop and justin beaver in combination with flowmasters you actually gain 20-25 horsies. FACT.


----------



## moondogg (Nov 14, 2012)

THE LACS .... kickin up mud   always gets me ready


----------



## LabHunter2 (Nov 14, 2012)

Gaducker said:


> ThunderRoad said:
> 
> 
> > Mom got me a $25 itunes gift card so I loaded up the ipod nano with some new Justin Beaver, kids bop, and Smashmouth...should get me and the swamp rats ready to go! [/QUO
> ...


----------



## creeksidelc (Nov 14, 2012)

Drowning pool,  let the bodies hit the floor-


----------



## Lparker73 (Nov 14, 2012)

I'll hopefully be sleeping while my brother drives, 5 hour ride to the spot.


----------



## joepuppy (Nov 15, 2012)

Well,
You can put me down for some Pantera, Tool, and  anything heavy that just sets the mood. On the Chad Belding, I'd better keep my mouth shut because I don't want to offend anybody, but that ain't my kinda duck hunting. He's like the Nickelback of duck hunting. It just ain't like that down here. Not that I don't like the guy, but I couldn't see him blending in with hunters I know. On the contrary, I still watch the Fowl Life cause I still have a lot to learn from folks like him who have been doing this longer than me. I walk from my house to my duck blind most of the time, but I still love me some music.


----------



## Huntndemgaducks (Nov 15, 2012)

X2 on the night train album


----------



## ThunderRoad (Nov 15, 2012)

After reading some of these heavy metal suggestions I went out and bought a few headbanging cd's of my own. Yanni, Kenny G, and "Rent" the musical soundtrack. That ought to put em in the hole...


----------



## deast1988 (Nov 15, 2012)

Allman Brothers, Justin Moore, Easton Corbin, Merle, and dont forget T Swift, T pain, T.I. Tupac LIl wyte. DR. Dre 

But the Best NWA EASy E.


----------



## killerv (Nov 15, 2012)

Alice in Chains


----------



## vowell462 (Nov 16, 2012)

The new deftones Cd. Bought it teusday and haven't taken it out.


----------



## wshooks (Nov 16, 2012)

A lil 'tallica, volbeat, hank, and Atlanta rythym section


----------



## Flaustin1 (Nov 16, 2012)

yall like some crazy music.  If it aint got that country twang it aint playin on my radio!


----------



## Gaducker (Nov 16, 2012)

creeksidelc said:


> Drowning pool,  let the bodies hit the floor-





I   only know this song because of the auto  shows on tv, BUt why in the heck would anyone think this was music??
REally  do any of you listen to that    crap?????


----------



## Gaducker (Nov 16, 2012)

how about this classic.  http://youtu.be/1XHYlgVwerM


----------



## labradoodle (Nov 16, 2012)

the drawer dropper himself Mr. Conway Twitty


----------



## Kreuz (Nov 16, 2012)

killerv said:


> Alice in Chains



^^^This!! Shot my first bow buck in Illinois 2 weeks ago today and just before we got out of the truck, AIC "Nutshell" was playing. Told my neighbor "Oh Yeah, it's happening this evening!"


----------



## deast1988 (Nov 16, 2012)

Nothing's complete without gaga!!


----------



## ThunderRoad (Nov 16, 2012)

labradoodle said:


> the drawer dropper himself Mr. Conway Twitty



Looks like a train derailed on his face, but got dam can that boy pull it


----------



## ThunderRoad (Nov 16, 2012)

deast1988 said:


> Nothing's complete without gaga!!



The line stops at Beaver...what you folks thinkin over thurr in social circle???


----------



## creeksidelc (Nov 16, 2012)

Gaducker said:


> I   only know this song because of the auto  shows on tv, BUt why in the heck would anyone think this was music??
> REally  do any of you listen to that    crap?????



Cause it is good stuff!


----------



## GADawg08 (Nov 16, 2012)

Gaducker said:


> I   only know this song because of the auto  shows on tv, BUt why in the heck would anyone think this was music??
> REally  do any of you listen to that    crap?????




yep


----------



## ThunderRoad (Nov 16, 2012)

GADawg08 said:


> yep



I knew a kid who listened to that stuff in high school. He wouldn't dress out for gym class and wore black lipstick. GADawg where'd you go to school?


----------



## GADawg08 (Nov 16, 2012)

ThunderRoad said:


> I knew a kid who listened to that stuff in high school. He wouldn't dress out for gym class and wore black lipstick. GADawg where'd you go to school?



school? what is school?......just kiddin. i listen to whatever pumps me up...it just so happens that I cant get pumped listening to Justin Fever (I mean Bieber), Taylor Swift (although i think she did write a song about me), or anything else. I listen to ALL kinds of music (and yes a lot of country), but I must say ive never tried the black lipstick, although i may take and add that to my facepaint regime sat mornin....dont want my lips flaring the ducks


----------



## ThunderRoad (Nov 16, 2012)

GADawg08 said:


> school? what is school?......just kiddin. i listen to whatever pumps me up...it just so happens that I cant get pumped listening to Justin Fever (I mean Bieber), Taylor Swift (although i think she did write a song about me), or anything else. I listen to ALL kinds of music (and yes a lot of country), but I must say ive never tried the black lipstick, although i may take and add that to my facepaint regime sat mornin....dont want my lips flaring the ducks



Well said. But stay away from Taylor...


----------



## jwjack7641 (Nov 16, 2012)

Maybe a little Rage Against the Machine.. It gets the adrenaline flowing


----------



## bigdawg82 (Nov 16, 2012)

MY FOWL LIFE by 2 a.m. Logic!!! best duck hunting song ive ever heard!!! love it! And DUCK BLIND by Bone Collector! the 10 and 12 gone be bumpin for an hour and a half tonight on the way to the hole!


----------



## David Parker (Nov 16, 2012)

Dead Confederate but yall know this


----------



## hoyt85 (Nov 16, 2012)

5 Finger Death Punch!!


----------

